# Using a "Fast Framer Kit"



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

We'd like to put up a shed where there isn't electric. Is the fast framer kit a good way to go for someone with limited building/cutting knowledge? Is it worth the 60.00/per kit?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

As to worth the $60, that is up to you. No one can really answer that, since folks like myself may not have the extra $60, so I say no it's not worth it. But it may be worth it to you if you have limited abilities in carpentry. I know the quick saw horse things are junk, but a lot of folks I know use them. I prefer to make my own, they tend to hold up to harder use. Again this is just personal experience.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Your still going to need to do cutting so I'd save the money and put it towards a cordless skill saw or genny for power.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> We'd like to put up a shed where there isn't electric


If it's not too big, you could do some of the framing where you DO have power, and transport assembled portions to the site.

Just think "pre-fab".


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The kits tell you exactly what you need to build something X by X big. You just need to cut the lumber to the correct lengths and at the correct angles (depending on the kit)

Cut one set and test your ability to make the cuts accurately, then duplicate for all the other frames. Transport to your site and bolt it together. Easy Peasy. 

Once you've done one, you'll be able to figure out how to make your own frames..although that "easy" is a BIG DEAL to some of us who just don't have time.

Oh. When you put it together, make sure EVERYTHING is tight and solid in place. Use good wood screws, good bolts, locking nuts help to keep things tight. And use a level to make sure everything is plumb..or you'll find the building tipping over a little more every year.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

one time I built a complete building addition in my shop and moved it in prebuilt walls with sheeting on, and floor trusses and roof trusses, to the site and assembled it, 
built it in Colorado and built it in Nebraska


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you considered renting a small generator from your local rental to get the job done on site? Or, maybe someone you know has one that could be borrowed. Most generators are purchased for emergency power and it's good to run a tank or two of fuel through them regularly to keep the carbuerator clean and clear. Just a thought.........

As far as a kit, I'd recommend doing some homework on a sheet or two of scrap paper and figuring out the cut lenths yourself if you decide to do so.


----------

